# Shogun & Pajero



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

Having been very tempted to buy a Shogun recently Ive had a bit of a look into them and the Pajeros but have no experience of either so have a few questions.

Does anyone have an opinion on either as a towing vehicle?
Whats the minimum engine capacity I should be looking at in older diesel vehicles (say 7 years+) for pulling a 2 horse box?
Whats the difference between the Shogun &amp; Pajero? Any preferences for one over the other?
Is there a common fault in either I should look out for?

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## karenjj (21 July 2009)

Pajero is the same as a Shogun only it is imported! They are supposed to be very good tow vehicles. They can tow 2.5tonnes I believe, you need to work out the weight of the horses and the trailer to know if this is enough.


----------



## jnb (21 July 2009)

The Pajero is the imported version of the Shogun and usually has all the whistles &amp; bells - climate control, heated leather seats etc as standard.
You will probably find your pay a higher road tax and insurance on the imports as they are usually fitted with bull bars as standards....I had the 2.5TD LWB Pajero and it towed like a dream, just fuel economy not great. Also, check the cylinder head - mine went and it was £380 to get it done at "mates rates"!


----------



## rubyrumba (21 July 2009)

One has a belt and one has a chain. Better to have the one with the chain as you don't have to replace it like you would if it had a belt. Not sure which though as we are looking for one. I can find out and i'll PM you later but people who will sell them should know.


----------



## Baileyhoss (21 July 2009)

I used to have one.

There is no real difference between a shogun and a pajero.  Pajero's often are better value for money as they have more 'gadgets' air con and the like as standard and starting their life in a dry country means they are generally in better condition underneath for their age than your average shogun.

I had a p reg swb 2.5 td shogun GLS and I loved it dearly.  It had big chunky AT tyres and an amazing 4 wheel drive system.    I never managed to get stuck in the muddiest of fields or the deepest of snow.  It was fabulous fun to drive and the 2.5 engine had no problems pulling our IW505 &amp; 2 hosses.  It is plated to tow 2800kg.

Downsides are that they are thirsty beasts, you are looking at about 20mpg and less for towing.
They are not a particularly refined drive for longer journeys
If you do get the SWB model, there is very little, verging on pathetic boot space.

I sold my shogun just before christmas as we upgraded to a kia sorento.

Now, the Sorento, I really do rate and haven't as yet found any downsides.  I loved my shogun, but I would recommend the kia over it.


----------



## Chico Mio (21 July 2009)

I cannot take a Pajero seriously.  I could not drive around with that written on my car.  

Apart from that, as said before, they are basically the same car.


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

Ah, imports, should have spotted that, shows how much I know about cars and such 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hmmm, interesting, I shall delve further into insurance, tax etc. Thank you


----------



## nedzy (21 July 2009)

Hi, They are the same car, just different names.  The difference is that the Shogun is a UK version, and Pajero usually imported I think.  I had a Shogun and was told that was easier and cheaper to get parts for.  It was a 2,5 TD LWB and would tow 2 horse and trailer with ease.


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I cannot take a Pajero seriously.  I could not drive around with that written on my car.  Mik and Wheezy will understand.

[/ QUOTE ]

Do we want to know?


----------



## rubyrumba (21 July 2009)

Ok i got it now, the 2.5 has a belt and the 2.8 has a chain.


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok i got it now, the 2.5 has a belt and the 2.8 has a chain. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, Im really dumb  wheres this chain or belt located?


----------



## mik (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I cannot take a Pajero seriously.  I could not drive around with that written on my car. 

[/ QUOTE ]


LMAO


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

Thanks, Baileyhoss, I shall have a look at the Sorento, too


----------



## rubyrumba (21 July 2009)

Its a chain instead of a cam belt, its in the engine!


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I cannot take a Pajero seriously.  I could not drive around with that written on my car.  Mik and Wheezy will understand.

[/ QUOTE ]

Do we want to know? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

OK, just realised why 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (the wonders of google!). I'll just hope that none of my friendsunderstand Spanish slang


----------



## rubyrumba (21 July 2009)

Ha ha i just googled it too!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 July 2009)

The 2.8 Pajero has the cam belt chain &amp; the 2.5 has the cambelt. If the cam belt gives way you are looking at a very expensive bill. It doesn't matter what make of vehicle you have, it's always expensive when they go. The chain is far better so go for the 2.8.

The Pajero 2.8 exceed is a great tow car, can tow a trailer with 2 horses in without knowing it's there. There are loads of gadgets on them &amp; they are reliable. The auto box is possibly one of the best in the world. As with many of the older 4x4s they are fairly thirsty, newer ones are more frugal. Insurance is no more expensive than any other 4x4 &amp; parts are readily available.


----------



## Hippona (21 July 2009)

OK...cant be bothered to google......please tell all


----------



## Chico Mio (21 July 2009)

It's Spanish slang for w*nker


----------



## Ashtree (21 July 2009)

I have a Pajero Exceed 2.5 J reg and agree with everything already said.  Yes some insurance companies don't like imports but I'm insuring mine for nearly half what I used to pay for my Range Rover! As for condition the Range Rover at one year older was falling apart and the Pajero is pretty well spotless. The Range Rover's auto box was better but not much.


----------



## SDH (21 July 2009)

I've got a Pajero LWB 2.8l and I love it  
I tow an Ifor Williams 510 with 2 big horses on board ........ Paj doesn't even notice its on! 

The Pajero is the japanese import version of the Shogun. As a general rules, you will find the Pajero's are automatics and the Shoguns are manual gearbox. 
My horses prefer being towed by smooth automatic 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ours came with immobilser and alarm already fitted - you might want to look at that cos some insurance companies i.e. RAC are bit funny about imports without any security features!


----------



## ribena73 (21 July 2009)

LOL at the slang. Re the car, my YO's husband is a mechanic specialising in 4x4 and when I was looking at cars he said not to bother with the pajero. Never asked why as I'm not mechanically minded so he could have told me in Japanese and it would have meant the same thing! But you do see a lot of them about towing quite happily......


----------



## Orangehorse (21 July 2009)

The newer ones don't have such a good reputation as the older ones. Maybe it is the cambelt thing?  Although in my What Car book it also mentions trouble with the gearbox.  

I have an ancient (20 years?) petrol Shogun which is horrendously heavy on petrol, but it drives wonderfully and we just can't wear it out and since it is really only used for towing and local things the petrol consumption isn't too much of an issue.  Although I did drive it down to Heathrow once, slowly!
Parts do come expensive with the older ones, but you can buy a lot of petrol and a lot of parts for the cost of replacing it.

I still don't understand about car tax and 4 x 4s.  At the moment I pay £190 for the Shogun.


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

Thanks all. I do like the Shoguns, very smart and preferable to driving a car declaring your personal vices, lol!

Good to know, ribena - I'll know where to bring my 4x4 if ever it needs tinkering with


----------



## supagran (21 July 2009)

I've got a 2.8 TD pajero 1995 LWB.  Its brilliant.  The fuel consumption for everday running around is about 23-25 mpg, towing does go down to about 18 - 22 (depends on how I drive it!).  I got the insurance through the Pajero Owners Club (google it!) and I thought it was very reasonable.  RFL at the moment is £195.  If you get one that has just been imported it will need to be undersealed as they aren't done in japan and my insurance wanted an immobiliser fitted.   Hope this helps with your choice.


----------



## muffinino (21 July 2009)

I already belong to the Mini Club from when I owned an old school Mayfair, didn't realise there was a Pajero one, too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks all, your advice has been good food for thought.


----------



## Kenzo (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Pajero is the same as a Shogun only it is imported! They are supposed to be very good tow vehicles. They can tow 2.5tonnes I believe, you need to work out the weight of the horses and the trailer to know if this is enough. 

[/ QUOTE ]

correct, the Pajero is acutally a better version of the shogun because they come with extras and becuse they have been imported from warmer countries without the same type of weather system as ours, they are in far better nick.

I had an automatic 2.8 SWB TD and its was brilliant, never let me down, I drove it all over the place, they are bullet proof and with the SWB they brilliant for towing/reversing etc.

Sold it a few years ago when I sold my trailer (Mackenzie outgrew the trailer) but I cried when I sold it, I loved it.
The same person has it now in the next village, this bloke and he loves it, said he's never sell it.  

It no longer looks like a mobile tackshop/stable though, its now loved lol


----------



## NeilM (21 July 2009)

We have a SWB Paj 2.5 TD and it's a good robust car.

For spares, look at Milner Offroad, they are online, cheap and fast. We even bought an exhaust system through them, as it was so much cheaper.

As to comfort, I drove a LWB Paj from Bavaria all the way to Somerset in 14 hours straight, as the owner of the car was unwell and we needed to get him home (with the help of plenty of Imodium 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). Apart from slightly aching shoulders, I was fine, just tired.


----------



## Marnie (21 July 2009)

I love my LWB Pajero, 2.8 TD Exceed.  It tows like a dream, you hardly notice the horses.  It is thirsty, but I find the comfort and towing make it worth it!


----------



## Happy2Hack (21 July 2009)

Ours is a LWB Shogun 2.5 TD. Great for towing - pulls  our Ifor Williams 510 with 2 large neddies on board with ease!


----------

